
The LoseThos 64-Bit Operating System - fogus
http://www.losethos.com/#l1
======
throwawaybianh
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=losethos>

and

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=losethos>

you need to switch showdead on.

------
prodigal_erik
Staying with C and its forty-year-old performance tradeoffs was a missed
opportunity to make something more reliable. I admire the author's ambition,
though.

